# Help Please :(



## jennanatalie (May 5, 2014)

Hi, I've been suffering from depersonalization for about a month now. I constantly feel like I'm behind a movie screen, watching my life and it still frightens me to this day. I haven't really left my house ever since I got it.

Well, it all started with a massive panic attack from smoking weed, I had a really bad out of body experience while I was high and I still remember it like it was yesterday... well anyways, when I sobered up I felt completely normal.. for about a month until one day after school I started getting this weird... I wouldn't call it a hallucination but I saw things that were distorted.. something called "Alice in Wonderland Syndrome". Well anyways, this lasted for about 10 minutes, 10 minutes of pure fear and panic. I didn't know what it was, and didn't know you could even feel like this...Well anyways I went to bed after that and I woke up the next morning feeling completely in a dream world. I still was having this "Alice in Wonderland Syndrome" from time to time. I stayed in bed for about 2 weeks holed up in my room, constantly bawling. I then decided to grab my phone and type in exactly what I was feeling.. then I came across depersonalization. Every single detail matched and I was desperate for a cure and I still am. I saw that people have had this for 20, 30 years and I just can't imagine living in a life of fear for that long... I'm still young (I'm 14) and I can't even go outside to socialize with anyone, and It's interfering with my schoolwork. When I look into a mirror I can't believe that it's me... and that's what triggers panic attacks too. I've been to a doctor and they didn't even know what it was... I went to a psychiatrist and they said they were gonna give me music therapy or something in like 2 weeks.. I guess I'll have to see if that helps me but if it doesn't I'll have to try something else, and I don't want to take meds because I fear that it will make it worse..

I'm also having frightening thoughts with dp... thoughts that I can't even explain, and I can't even control them. I keep thinking that I'm gonna go crazy... one thought leads to another and it just repeats. One moment I'm happy and the next I'm having these weird thoughts and I just start crying. I can't take it anymore. Please help  If I have to go to meds I will..

People say Zoloft has helped them.. I don't know if I should try it, I'm thinking I should do therapy first.. CBT, meditation, and stuff and If that doesn't help, I'll go to meds.

If anyone knows any easy and fast way to get rid of this horrifying disorder, I would really love to know as I'm desperate for a cure. I just want my life back. Doctors should really start doing research and come up with a cure for this, because unreality is truly the scariest thing someone can experience... at least for me.

Help me please, I'm desperate for a cure. I just want my life back, and be able to experience reality again.


----------



## Isilme (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi. It is important to find a psychologist or psychiatrist who understand DP/DR. I know a lot of them don´t and because they don´t have enough knowlege about it they can scare you that it is something more serious, or they can´t advice you properly what to do to get better so keep looking if you didn´t find a good one yet. And I know how scary these thoughts of going crazy or other thoughts can be, believe me. Also panic attacs are horrible and they make you wanna stay at home in your bed all days, but you have to go out or do something. I know it is hard, it makes me trouble too and I am scared almost everytime when I have to leave my house (not that I am fine at home you know.. ) but you have to remind yourself that it is just fear.


----------



## YouMust (May 5, 2014)

I think it is really important for you to calm first. Don't panic about the feeling, because the stress will NOT help. Just accept the thoughts, and move on. Try it. Accept them and then they won't scare you as much the next time, and so on...
And you should check with a doctor, just as simple


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I was the same way when it first started but the fear I had about the symptoms just made me feel worse. You have to find a way to calm your self down. I know it's easier said than done but you will find away. You should talk with a professional. Your not crazy


----------

